# Retired K9 shot in his own home!



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I seriously just want to cry. 
Why? I just don't understand how someone could do this. 
In case you're afraid to watch, he is alive. 

http://cbs12.com/news/top-stories/s...61334_5699593_490661337640077#f37c4cba953728a


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

the link doesnt work for me


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

The link is on the main page
WPEC-TV CBS12 News :: West Palm Beach Local and National News

It was burglars apparently


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Piper'sgrl said:


> the link doesnt work for me


I guess it's blocked in your country.
Here's the text.
_GREENACRES-- A Highway Patrol trooper's pet dog, a retired K-9 named Drake, is recovering after being shot repeatedly during a break-in at the trooper's home.

A CBS 12 news crew got to see Drake moments after he underwent hours of surgery at Simmons Veterinary Hospital in Greenacres, on Tuesday.

Dr. Ken Simmons called the shooting of the dog an obvious attempt to kill the animal. Drake was shot in the top of head, neck, a front leg, and a back leg. Simmons says had the bullet to the head hit somewhere else, the wound could have been fatal.

"That's the one that should have taken him right out," remarked Dr. Simmons, pointing out how the bullet entered above the dog's right eye, tore through his tongue, and exited below the jaw bone.

The veterinarian added, "There's some speculation about whether the dog might have had the guy's hand in his mouth when he shot him, because he shot him at point blank range." The suspect likely was avoiding his own hand, when firing at Drake's head, Simmons said.

The doctor says the trooper is understandably angry his dog was shot, but is grateful to the Forest Hill emergency clinic for keeping Duke alive, and that he continues to make progress.

Dr. Simmons says he's amazed Drake was able to survive and come through it so far, but he has a long way to go.

Donations for Drake's bills are being accepted at Simmons Veterinary Hospital.
_


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Worked for me, and I'm in Canada - we usually have everything blocked!

That was horrible ... I'm so glad to hear that he is recovering.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow. Poor boy.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

They said quite possibly the dog was biting the burglar when the guy shot him!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> They said quite possibly the dog was biting the burglar when the guy shot him!


Great! I hope the bite gets infected or is bad enough the perp has to seek medical treatment and is arrested while doing so.

@Kyleigh I noticed when I'd try to get hockey info from some Canadian sites, I would be blocked. I don't understand this.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

OMG! How sad!
Drake was doing what he'd always been trained to do...hope the suspect suffered some serious injuries!

Kat


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> They said quite possibly the dog was biting the burglar when the guy shot him!


Yeah, they believe Drake had a hold of the shooters hand or arm because Drake was shot in the head at point blank range.
He was undoubtedly protecting his home. 

And I hope the guys injury turns gangrene, becomes severely infected and hurts like.....


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I hope Drake makes it, those are some really bad injuries  Get well Boy!!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

What an amazing dog!! I truly hope that he survives and the bad guy is caught.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Its a miricale he is alive he is a fighter! Poor boy hope is leg recovers well


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Update!

There has been an arrest. Yay!

Hopefully you can see this link. It was posted on the FB page of their local news.
Timeline Photos | Facebook


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Great!! Hope they throw the book at the scumbag


----------



## Snickelfritz (Feb 21, 2007)

Prayers for Drake. Poor puppy! I hope his leg heals ok, and that he doesn't have brain injury.  He's a good boy, and I hope they catch all the perps that did this to him. He was only doing his job. A holes.


----------



## Acer15 (Nov 13, 2012)

Wow this dog is absolutely amazing, as a college kid wanting to go into the DPS K9 unit this makes me so angry. This goes to prove that these guys make outstanding guardians, companions and officers, not wasting a second thinking about himself and doing what he had to do to protect his home and family. Hopefully I'll be lucky enough to get a partner like him one day! Sending prayers for the poor guy!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

GSDGunner said:


> Update!
> 
> There has been an arrest. Yay!
> 
> ...


 
Silver lining to this, as nominal as you can scrape together...

HE SHOT A COP DOG...he might as well have shot a cop, he's going down!!!! and I'll bet he'll be getting the beating of a lifetime, he'll wish the dog had done him in. P.O.S.!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Good news, hope they catch the other 2 soon.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

The dummy was wearing a GPS bracelet from his last break-in...not hard to find.
Don't do FB. Here's a link for others who don't as well...

WPEC-TV CBS12 News :: News - Top Stories - Arrest made in retired K-9 shooting


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

I've been following Drake's progress on FB. Prayers that he makes a full recovery.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Poor Drake...speedy recovery for him! And the guy who did this to him...should be dealt the same treatment he gave to the dog but not with a happy ending...


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

I'm following the story on FB as well....GUTWRENCHING!! I have "Liked" the vet clinic's page and they are posting regular updates. The vet who's care he is in is flying him to Gainesville, FL this morning because he is a pilot. There is fluid on his lungs and they are very concerned. They may have to do another emergency surgery. 

Oh, how I hope this guy pulls through!! Here's their FB status as of an hour ago:

"UPDATE on DRAKE:

Drake is a bit more alert this morning. However he is still building fluid in his chest. Dr. Simmons is flying him to Gainsville this morning to see a team of experts for a problem with his esophagus from one of the bullet wounds. Please continue to pray for him!"

If you want to "Like" their page to see their updates it's: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Simmons-Veterinary-Hospital/152664101494068


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Vet flying former police dog Drake to Gainesville now;... | www.palmbeachpost.com


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

*GSD Lovers - Please Help This Story Go Viral on K9 Shot 4 Times Clinging To Life!*

Hi Everyone!

Many of you probably have heard - and more haven't - about the story of Drake, the 5-yr old retired K9 that was beaten and shot 4 times at point blank range while trying to protect his home while his trooper, owner, was at work. Thank GOD the thug was caught - but Drake is still fighting for his life and needs all the thoughts and prayers coming his way that he possibly can!

I just created a FB page to help spread the word about his story so we can make it go "viral" and get him all the thoughts and prayers he deserves!! This morning, the vet who is caring for him actually flew him to Gainesville, FL (he is a pilot, too!) to do a CAT scan and possible emergency surgery - as his lungs are now filling with fluid. 

I do not know Drake - I am just a TRUE GSD lover through and through and I have a strong marketing background - especially on Facebook! I KNOW that with social media we can form an army to help fight for this guy's life - as he SO deserves every chance he can get!!

Just go to: www.facebook.com/PrayersForDrake and click "Like" at the top....then go to the settings wheel under Drake's photo and click the "Share" button to spread the word!

Thank You!!


----------



## FirstTimeGSD (Jul 31, 2012)

I am all for this, I totally support you. I do wonder, however, why a retired K9 wouldn't have similar benefits as retired police officers do medical wise. They are considered police officers when they're on duty, people can be charged for assaulting a police officer when they assault a k9. I guess I just always naively assumed a k9 dog would be taken care of by the dept during/after it's public service.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

Nigel said:


> Great! I hope the bite gets infected or is bad enough the perp has to seek medical treatment and is arrested while doing so.


You're much nicer than I am. I hope the bite gets infected and the little SOB dies. This "kid" was caught due to the monitoring bracelet he has to wear from his last crime.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

There's another FB page set up for Drake.
As of this morning he is still hanging on but the vets are worried that one of the bullets may have nicked his esophagus.

Here's the new page.
http://www.facebook.com/PrayersForDrake


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

*71 "Likes" In Only ONE HOUR!!!*

WOW....thank you to all of you who have "Liked" this page already!!! It's really picking up speed - and Drake was flown this morning to Gainesville, FL for possible emergency surgery by the vet himself - as he is a pilot!! They are very concerned as he has lots of fluid in his lungs - so we need to spread the word so we can get as many thoughts and prayers coming his way as possible!!


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm hoping that he continues to recover & that they catch & convict all that were involved!


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

I just created a Facebook page for this guy....I'm hoping all of you will "Like" it so we can get his story to go viral!! We already have 111 fans in only ONE HOUR!! www.facebook.com/PrayersForDrake


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

There's another thread already...


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> There's another thread already...


I know - another thread about the story - this thread I began because I started a Facebook campaign to make the story go viral online and asked for support - that's why I started a different thread....


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

PiedPiperInKC said:


> I know - another thread about the story - this thread I began because I started a Facebook campaign to make the story go viral online and asked for support - that's why I started a different thread....


 What other thread? When I started this thread I looked to see if there was already another and I didn't see one.

If you're talking about Facebook, then it's not a thread, it's a "page".


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

There wasn't one when you started this thread. PiedPiperInkC's thread just started today ... You have NOT lost your mind LOL


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Anyway - someone deleted my other thread - so no worries - my only goal was to get the word out about the new FB page created about his story on this website. 

Thanks to all who have "Liked" and shared it - we've already got almost 300 fans in under 2 hours...so God Bless everyone who is spreading the word!!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Kyleigh said:


> There wasn't one when you started this thread. PiedPiperInkC's thread just started today ... You have NOT lost your mind LOL


Oh, okay, gotcha! 
Sorry the other thread was deleted though. Guess they're just trying to keep it all in one thread.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Drake has been put to sleep


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> Drake has been put to sleep


This breaks my heart. That dog did his job and gave his life. Its a shame that people can't be that loyal. I can't even say what I think should happen to the kids that did this...all I know that if they were mine, I would kill them. May Drake rest in peace


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> Drake has been put to sleep


This is very sad news  Rest In Peace Drake


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh no! 
,:rip: Drake.

Kat


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Apparently an artery had been injured and was irreparable 

We are sorry to... | Facebook


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

RIP K9 Drake


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

RIP brave Drake 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

RIP officer Drake:halogsd:


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

Although this was a retired police dog, it is an example of what can happen with personal protection dogs as well. A dog, doing what it was trained to do is ultimately killed. I don't know what all they can prosecute this "subject" for, but I hope it's a bunch.

DFrost


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Sad, from what I read initially, I thought he was going to pull through. RIP Drake!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I thought so, too, Nigel...apparently they missed the damaged artery...


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Drake's Facebook page is alive and well and still going viral. In just over 48 hours we have over 3,100 fans on the page. Our efforts of sending thoughts and prayers to Drake are now shifted to sending those same thoughts and prayers to his owner, Trooper Boody and his vet, Dr. Simmons.

In addition - we are now taking our efforts and turning them to a letter writing/e-mail campaign to the Florida State Attorney's office to ask that Drake's murderer - a repeat juvenile offender who had NO remorse over shooting Drake repeatedly - once in the head at point blank range - get punished to the full extent of the law.

Hoping you all will join and help spread the word about this story so that we can get as much attention on it as possible and hopefully get justice for Drake!

www.facebook.com/PrayersForDrake 

Thanks! :wub:


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

R.I.P. Officer Drake. My condolences to Trooper Boody and to Dr. Simmons.

May _[who]_ did this pay to the fullest extent of the law.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

So sad. My heart goes out to Trooper Boody and Dr. Simmons. RIP sweet Drake. Job well done!


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Apologies for using a swear word on the board, but not apologizing for how I feel.


----------



## DEVERO2 (Nov 13, 2012)

RIP Drake


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Does anyone have an update?
The. other suspects...have they been arrested?

. Kat


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

From what I've read recently, they have arrested two others and are still the process of questioning before deciding upon their charges. Looks like justice is going to be served, and they are not taking this lightly. The shooter is not a novice to crime and apparently has 3 outstanding charges now, incurred BEFORE this, and of felony nature. I support Trooper Boody and support this crime being tried in adult courts, due to the horrible severity of it and the repeat offenses. Someone like this cannot be saved and is a true threat to society. I've been following it on Facebook, but I must admit some of the responses are starting to sound, well, almost like a crazy mob.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

TY for the update...I don't do FB
 Kat


----------

